# My first NARD..not trading yet.. can I do it alone?



## anaconda (13 Sep 2010)

I was made redundant over a year ago and very hastily I set up a limited liability company 

I done this because I planned to set up my own company and also because I had a friend who had recently set up her own LTD and she was able to help me fill out the paper work.

I haven't started to trade yet so I will have to file a zero NARD. I got a quote for an accounts office to file my NARD for 450 euro (which i think is a lot) 

I'm hoping to do it alone ...I'm not too thick  but I'm wondering if I will be able to manage it? 

I will be starting my company before the end of the year and actually trading so I do want to keep my LTD going


----------



## papervalue (14 Sep 2010)

anaconda said:


> I was made redundant over a year ago and very hastily I set up a limited liability company
> 
> I done this because I planned to set up my own company and also because I had a friend who had recently set up her own LTD and she was able to help me fill out the paper work.
> 
> ...


 
[broken link removed]

I assume it is your second Ard

First ard- 6 Months after Incorporation

Second Ard- 1 year later

Second Ard will need non-trading accounts showing maybe just share capital. and a B1 form

If you follow booklets on cro you should be able to put together

Ring around other accountants, I sure you get it done 250-300 plus vat for nontrading

Essential thing is not be late in filing- Loose Audit Exemption and compulsory audit in future, no choice 

good luck


----------



## anaconda (14 Sep 2010)

Hi papervalue

Sorry yes it is my second NARD (I done my first return 6 months in myself) ....I've been told that this time its a bit more complicated?

I managed the first one without any bother. Do you think this next one will be manageable if I coped with the first one? ....as I said earlier I'm feeling a little intimidated by it all


----------



## J.Ryan (14 Sep 2010)

You need to submit a set of accounts with the second return, you would be better off getting an accountant to compile the financial statements, however you could if you wish do it yourself, once you had all the proforma's.


----------



## anaconda (14 Sep 2010)

Sorry to be a thick but what are "proforma's" and where would I get them?


----------



## papervalue (14 Sep 2010)

[broken link removed]

download leaflet 10 from cro link. their is an example of format in it

go to page 11 onwards for example

b1 form similar to first form- only difference is put in accounting year and return made up to box

eg if accounting year is from incorporation to 31/12/09 while ard might be 30/09/10

to confirm

what date was company incorporated?

What is your annual return date?

Be aware account year end must be within 9 months of ard


----------



## anaconda (14 Sep 2010)

Thanks for that it will help a lot to have an example to work to ....

My company certificate of incorporation is dated Monday the 23rd of Feb 2009 

and my NARD is due on the 20th of this month (so not far off!)


----------



## papervalue (15 Sep 2010)

anaconda said:


> Thanks for that it will help a lot to have an example to work to ....
> 
> My company certificate of incorporation is dated Monday the 23rd of Feb 2009
> 
> and my NARD is due on the 20th of this month (so not far off!)


 
For Annual Return

Looks like your Annual Return date is 23th August 2010 with 28 days to file given 20th September 2010

The accounting period to put on annual return(b1) is 23/02/09 to 31/12/09 giving a 31/12/ year end in future.

If no trade, the main thing is to find how many shares in company issued. If 2 for example( normally 2 or 100)

Dr- Other Debtors in balance sheet 2
Cr- Share Capital in the balance sheet 2

Please make sure you have it ready and filed by the 2oth Otherwise a day late they will look for an audit


Only use below now if think you going to be late(If late loose Audit Exemption and need to get that set audited plus next set)

*Alternative if unable to get accounts ready by the 20th*
If you are unable to make the 20th date( A B73/b1 would give an extra days but must be filed by 20th as well) moving the ard date from 23/08/10 to 30/09/10 them file a new b1 with accounts


----------



## Bill Struth (15 Sep 2010)

Don't forget to claim audit exemption, you need to include clauses A-E on p14 of info leaflet 10.


----------



## Ray J (21 Sep 2010)

Go to dormantcompanyaccounts.ie they offer this service for 199euro incl VAT, I use them myself and no complaints, N/A.


----------



## Bill Struth (22 Sep 2010)

Ray J said:


> Go to dormantcompanyaccounts.ie they offer this service for 199euro incl VAT, I use them myself and no complaints, N/A.


 Save yourself €199 and copy the 'nil balance' balance sheet and audit exemption clauses A-E in CRO information leaflet 10, page 14.

File the B1 online for €20.


----------



## Ray J (23 Sep 2010)

You're right that people can do it themselves but I tried that and ended up with penalties to pay so I prefer to leave it with a professional myself, each to their own


----------

